# Favourite brand of Halotestin?



## Deity (Apr 3, 2012)

Lookin for some feedback from experienced users on what they seen the best results with brand wise on Halotestin. Post up.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 3, 2012)

Any one that's real


----------



## Deity (Apr 3, 2012)

Obviously, but looking for experienced users. With real feedback on actual brands.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 3, 2012)

i know a lot fo guys love Halotestex by Britids dragon..but they are not cheap,since its real halotestin!


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 4, 2012)

IP Domestic!


----------



## overburdened (Apr 4, 2012)

Halotestin is a name brand... and I would say that is the best i've used(had a script for it yrs back)... ipd isn't bad though!


----------



## desmorris (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't know much about this because i have never used this..


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 5, 2012)

get some if you wanna flip out at the gym... i love it.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 5, 2012)

As long as it's real, doesn't matter who makes it.  




/V


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> As long as it's real, doesn't matter who makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




big true,but since raw material for halotestin is real real expensive..most sale fake!


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2012)

The Halotestin that i'm currently using by Kalpa is pretty good.

Much thanks to Neomeds for the opportunity


----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2012)

I like Kapla about 60 minutes before you go out on the town. It has good synergy with beer somehow.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 7, 2012)

^^ good to hear, Just got some Kalpa Halo and will be first time trying it. What dose you using 20-30mgs? 1 hour pre workout?


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> ^^ good to hear, Just got some Kalpa Halo and will be first time trying it. What dose you using 20-30mgs? 1 hour pre workout?



1 or 1 1/2 hours

Thats what i hear


----------



## fit4life (Apr 7, 2012)

the best Halo I ever used was made by Stenox (Mex)


----------



## iakat (Jul 11, 2012)

Saney said:


> The Halotestin that i'm currently using by Kalpa is pretty good.
> 
> Much thanks to Neomeds for the opportunity


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kalpa makes great halo


----------



## iakat (Jul 13, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Kalpa makes great halo



Actually all their orals are great.


----------



## s2h (Jul 13, 2012)

Superman....its legit..


----------



## jimm (Jul 13, 2012)

desmorris said:


> Don't know much about this because i have never used this..


 What a great contribution to te thread well done we need more posts like this cheers bro!


----------



## jimm (Jul 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> I like Kapla about 60 minutes before you go out on the town. It has good synergy with beer somehow.



We're can i get some kapla halo from mate what's there site I have never used halo and I'm gonna order some next week for my next cycle..


----------



## iakat (Jul 18, 2012)

jimm said:


> We're can i get some kapla halo from mate what's there site I have never used halo and I'm gonna order some next week for my next cycle..


----------

